# Remington Versamax What Choke/Shell



## BMCS (Jan 19, 2012)

My buddy just bought a Versamax and wanted me to ask a question.  So here goes.
What Turkey Choke and Shell combo are you using with your Remington Versamax??  Any pattern results would be appreciated.  Thanks in Advance.


----------



## gobble157 (Jan 19, 2012)

Since every gun is different you should tell your friend to try different number of combos you get from this thread.

Pure Gold with either hevi-shot magnum blend or straight # 7s

Indian Creek with magnum blend or # 7s

Jellyhead choke, rhino choke, ect.....

It could go on and on but there is huge amounts of great info if you back track into the past with threads started just like yours. Good luck this year and hope your buddy finds a great choke/shell combo! God bless

David


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 19, 2012)

I would first look to see what choke manufactures are making chokes for the Versamax at this time..


----------



## BMCS (Jan 19, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks I searched all threads first but didnt really see anything on shells/chokes for the Versa Max. 

I guess cause its new.

I will search the for compatable chokes on the web.


----------



## BMCS (Mar 4, 2012)

*Kick's Gobbling Thunder 665*

Thanks for the replies I went with the Kick's GT 665. I patterned at 40 yards with numerous shells. The 3" Magnum Winchester Extended Range #5's did the best with 194 pellets in a 10" circle with 21 pellets in the turkey's head and neck. So thats what I'm going with, after I completed my patterning I ran numerous shells through the gun with great results and no bruises (unlike my 835 Ulti).
I'm happy with the gun.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 4, 2012)

BMCS said:


> Thanks for the replies I went with the Kick's GT 665. I patterned at 40 yards with numerous shells. The 3" Magnum Winchester Extended Range #5's did the best with 194 pellets in a 10" circle with 21 pellets in the turkey's head and neck. So thats what I'm going with, after I completed my patterning I ran numerous shells through the gun with great results and no bruises (unlike my 835 Ulti).
> I'm happy with the gun.



really good numbers for 3" 5's. Id definitely stick with it, or your buddy, whoever it is.


----------



## BMCS (Mar 4, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> really good numbers for 3" 5's. Id definitely stick with it, or your buddy, whoever it is.




Ha! Ha! I forgot to mention my wife bought me one on Valentines Day. I guess I talked about my buddies so much she went out and got me one. 

My updates are not very frequent as I dont get to play on the internet that much.  We cant get any type of forum's on the ship, they say they use up to much bandwith.


----------



## WFL (Mar 4, 2012)

That gun will like 655 to 660.


----------

